# my drawing



## xtina127 (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is really nice you just need the bottom fin  not to sound rude, besides that i like it a lot, love the motion you put in it that many don't


----------



## xtina127 (Dec 20, 2011)

This way my 1st attempt lol, im gonna get better someday


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no it is ok, i love that his motion on looking back. am no artist but it is a very good 1st drawing


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is truly unique! I love how you took pictures of your progress. I might do this in the future. I love his eyes!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

i really like how much pattern you put in his fins! Keep drawing, Xtina127!


----------



## xtina127 (Dec 20, 2011)

:-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very Nice! I see you didn't miss the anal fin this time lol.

But seriously that one looks really good. I like the ventrals, they look like he is trying to walk on them.

Very cute! I cant wait for more!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg i wanna one >-< i likie one of my fishie :3


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Wow,nice


----------

